
IMDB data  - helwr
http://www.imdb.com/interfaces
======
thehodge
Just a quiet reminder for anyone wanting to use this

Please refer to the copyright/license information listed in each file for
instructions on allowed usage. The data is NOT FREE although it may be used
for free in specific circumstances.

<http://www.imdb.com/help/show_article?conditions> which links to
<http://www.imdb.com/licensing/> and

Minimum Price: We offer data licensing packages that are customized to meet
your needs with annual fees ranging from $15,000 to higher depending on the
audience for the data and which data are being licensed. We are not able to
offer any sort of data license for less than $15,000.

~~~
notyourwork
<http://www.themoviedb.org/> is a imdb clone but free and open/run by the
community. xbmc uses it for movie lookups if you wish.

~~~
hitechsites
Just checked themoviedb.org - but it does not seem like it has a lot of data.
How many movies does it have and is it comparable to imdb in size?

~~~
notyourwork
Although someone already commented and I am late to the party on this one I
have yet to see xbmc using tmdb not find a movie I was watching. Sure IMDB can
be considered more "complete" but tmdb certainly has popular mainstream
titles.

------
hmottestad
We use it at the University in Oslo as a realistic database for practicing
sql. It's great fun.

I remember one question. List the directors that have directed at least 20
movies and acted in all of them. This is fairly tricky, and returns a list of
mostly explicit movie directors.

What's more fun though is a sparql endpoint. So you can query it and link to
it on your own sites. I found this one on a quick google search (couldn't find
the one I looked at before). <http://www.linkedmdb.org/>

~~~
notyourwork
That sounds like a great example database for database classes! Something a
student could wrap their head around to understand the dataset. I found a lot
of times students new to database concepts had trouble unless examples were
given in terms of a dataset they could relate to or at least understand the
relationships without the DB language.

~~~
maneesh
At Stanford in CS107 we had to write an IMDB six degrees of separation, using
this same database. Insert the names of 2 actors, and our app will calculate
the degrees of separation between them. Kevin Bacon was highly connected :)

~~~
notyourwork
Who doesn't love Kevin Bacon! What a great project, this would applicable as
an enhancement to projects like xbmc.

------
joelverhagen
Don't parse it all yourself. <http://imdbpy.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
res0nat0r
Oh nice. Thanks for this. I downloaded the database for my own interest the
other month, and after viewing the horrible format I gave up. I am going to
check this out!

------
jschuur
When was that page last updated? Look at the machines/OSs referenced on it:
OS/2, Acorn, Amiga, Win 95/98/NT!

I haven't seen the string 'ftp' mentioned on the same page so many times in
years.

~~~
sesqu
Hard to say. The page and the files both report recent timestamps.

The wayback machine saw the page in '96, has the windows version appearing
between '97 and '00, and after that pretty much the only changes have been to
the list of ftp servers.

~~~
pyre
Most of the tools probably aren't updated much (or at all) and the system is
only maintained for the distribution of the data files.

------
clemesha
It would be so cool to make <http://TheWikiGame.com> for IMDB data, but I
guess the license dis-allows it?

------
helwr
You may also be interested in IMDB history
<http://www.imdb.com/help/show_leaf?history>

------
zandorg
They recently did a re-design and screwed up the photo links on the pages of
the people in the database (like Steven Spielberg). Kind of annoying.

